# USA Free Speech Dead in 15- 20 Years



## JBS (Dec 11, 2015)

If you haven't been paying attention (like me), the new thing is "micro-agression".   P.C. culture has utterly destroyed the next generation.


"If you sneeze and I say 'God bless you', is that microaggression?"

    "Yes"


*



*


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2015)

I watched an interview on MSNBC where they were on a college campus. Some young woman was quoted as saying our right to own guns was secondary to the rights of her feelings.

We're reaching a point where everything will be offensive, aggressive, and banned.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 11, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> ...our right to own guns was secondary to the rights of her feelings.



I wonder where she learned that or if she came up with that wisdom all on her own?


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2015)

Agoge said:


> I wonder where she learned that or if she came up with that wisdom all on her own?



One way or another, you can't kill an idea/ ideology which is why we'll see this topic again and again and again....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 11, 2015)

What fucking pussified shit heads.

No that is not a microaggression, it is true hard core aggression toward the fucktards.

I want free speech as long as my sense of right is not offended....  removes the freedom from free speech...  are these idiots that far removed from logic, thick skins and clear thought?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What fucking pussified shit heads.
> 
> No that is not a microaggression, it is true hard core aggression toward the fucktards.
> 
> I want free speech as long as my sense of right is not offended....  removes the freedom from free speech...  *are these idiots that far removed from logic, thick skins and clear thought?*


Yes.

So the Black Liberationist is against free speech, because it's white people exercising that right?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 11, 2015)

I wept for the future.


----------



## Dame (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah, see, here's the thing. I'm going to do what I'm going to do. I'm going to say what I'm going to say. I'm not going out of my way to save the planet or try to reduce my carbon footprint or just stay invisible so I don't offend anyone. I'm more interested in helping actual people as individuals. I don't like the people spreading this bullshit and I have no intention of putting myself out for their benefit. They can have my guns, cars, air conditioning, and incandescent light bulbs after I'm dead and IF they can pry them out of my boys' hands.

Oh, and good luck with that last one.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 11, 2015)

I wonder what they are using for the definition of micro aggression? I always thought micro aggression was body posture or body language. Example being, your having a disagreement with someone and they start to stand closer to you or start to react with their body. Or am I thinking of something else?

I agree those people are pussies.

Now I'm confused, I just went and looked up the definition for micro aggression as well as micro expression. About 12-13 years ago I took several intrapersonal language skills and conflict resolution course's, and I remember learning micro aggression as indicators of aggression.

Example, as you speak with someone watching not just their body language, but looking for micro aggressions (making fist and opening hands, foot movement, standing closer when being very direct in conversation). These were taught as non-verbal ques of when a person was becoming aggressive. We also we're taught specific wording, such as curse words, or common slang words that gave an indication that someone was becoming aggressive.

The micro expressions definition was about how I remember it, but the micro aggression was leaving the door open for anything and everything that offends, intentionally or not, to be a micro aggression.

Am I missing something, or not remembering this stuff correctly? These courses were fairly common LE courses back in the early 2000's. I'm wondering if LE has a different definition? I really don't want to go digging out my old course work to confirm my memory.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Micro aggression: http://www.ucop.edu/academic-person...eminars/Tool_Recognizing_Microaggressions.pdf. This is really but another catagory of the Politically Correct Liberals who have way too much time on their hands; and no real direction in their lives. Now they can make more and more of less and less and begin yet another useless movement. I wonder if this will make it onto the HRC platform?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Now I'm confused, I just went and looked up the definition for micro aggression as well as micro expression. About 12-13 years ago I took several intrapersonal language skills and conflict resolution course's, and I remember learning micro aggression as indicators of aggression.
> 
> Example, as you speak with someone watching not just their body language, but looking for micro aggressions (making fist and opening hands, foot movement, standing closer when being very direct in conversation). These were taught as non-verbal ques of when a person was becoming aggressive. We also we're taught specific wording, such as curse words, or common slang words that gave an indication that someone was becoming aggressive.
> 
> ...


 
Different type of microaggression, brother.  This type is all about "my feels."


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Micro aggression: http://www.ucop.edu/academic-person...eminars/Tool_Recognizing_Microaggressions.pdf. This is really but another catagory of the Politically Correct Liberals who have way too much time on their hands; and no real direction in their lives. Now they can make more and more of less and less and begin yet another useless movement. I wonder if this will make it onto the HRC platform?


Yes HRC will try to adopt because these assholes will become HRC.
Love the white guy justifying quota based hiring, hope his daddy owns the company otherwise a less qualified candidate might get the job.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 11, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What fucking pussified shit heads.
> 
> No that is not a microaggression, it is true hard core aggression toward the fucktards.


 Now that's what I call Paleo Aggression!

(Good thing I didn't mention the dirty knife!)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 11, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Different type of microaggression, brother.  This type is all about "my feels."



I guess we're a pretty doomed society if we have to watch what we say, that might possibly offend a multi cultural society such as ours. I mean is it even possible? What happened to cultural acceptance that was being bashed in our heads 15 years ago?


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy shit.


----------



## lushooter (Dec 12, 2015)

I may not be perfect, but I can promise you not all of us college students are this stupid. Still plenty of us out there who will speak our mind (sensitive feelings be damned) but still follow the line of thought of be respectful and don't act like an asshole to everyone.


----------



## Hendo (Dec 12, 2015)

A huge source of the problem is the media is giving these idiots power. Im going to use the women in combat MOS's as an example.  
  The media goes " look how this group of people are being oppressed and ill treated" 
Then you have the PC crowd band together and put political pressure on a government, whos leaders bow down to these things instead to keep their stars and Poof!

This is with everything from business to corporation. Like sueing a christian cake company for not accepting to serve a same sex wedding.
  This is what happens when you have spineless leaders and media who earn their bucks off it, the idiots of the generation Unite like hordes out of hell and this is what you get.


----------



## kb2012 (Dec 12, 2015)

As a current college student myself in Atlanta, I can tell you from experience that it's way worse than seen in the video.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 12, 2015)

As usual, you can blame the cultral traitors in charge of universities for pandering to these retards and allowing them to grow in numbers. In some places, it's come to the point where you risk being penalised or worse for saying or writing something that *might* hurt someone's feelings. The greatest failure of right wing parties is to have left sectors such as education, media, etc, almost entirely in the hands of the socialists. Now the cultural Marxists decide what's "funny", what's "progressive" and what we teach kids in schools.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I guess we're a pretty doomed society if we have to watch what we say, that might possibly offend a multi cultural society such as ours. I mean is it even possible? What happened to cultural acceptance that was being bashed in our heads 15 years ago?


Our country is being balkanized right before our eyes.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 12, 2015)

lushooter said:


> I may not be perfect, but I can promise you not all of us college students are this stupid. Still plenty of us out there who will speak our mind (sensitive feelings be damned) but still follow the line of thought of be respectful and don't act like an asshole to everyone.



And I'm sure most members on this board know that.  Hell most probably train or work with guys and gals our age, and see it first hand, in the military and civilian sector.  But I think the majority of our generation is right on board with the new PC society.  I regularly shake a 20 something year old mans hand, and their grip is weaker than some of my ex girlfriends handshakes, and many times they won't even look me in the eye while doing it.  Don't get me wrong, just because you don't work physical jobs doesn't mean you're not a hard worker, or don't understand what hard work is, but there are WAY too many in our generation that don't, and worse yet have never worked a job in their life, period.  Their idea of roughing it is having to work a little bit of overtime, or pull an all night study session.  In my opinion, toughness is earned, as is the right to call yourself a man.  Considering all this, it's no wonder so many are afraid to speak their mind or choose the path less traveled for fear of upsetting someone.  

You're right on, there are many out there our age who still have the balls to speak their mind, and get their hands dirty.  But they are way too few and far between.  I tell my little brother all the time that no matter how hard your day is, or how tough you think you have it, or how tired you are, someone out there ALWAYS has it worse.  And no matter how many people disagree with your opinions, sticking to your guns will always guarantee that you'll have respect for yourself.  If you can't claim self respect, what do you really have?


----------



## CQB (Dec 13, 2015)

So here I am, having a Sunday roast, a Aussie tradition, listening to The Stones Street Fighting Man. Apt, no?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 13, 2015)

As long as we can still voice our opinions, vote and own guns we have some options to resist stupid bullshit. The world isn't gonna cave all at once, it'll come in increments. When the right to any of those is taken away, that's when you ruck up and take to the hills.



CQB said:


> So here I am, having a Sunday roast, a Aussie tradition, listening to The Stones Street Fighting Man. Apt, no?


 
 Good for you, mate. Today, it's the shooting range for me and my three sons, then grilling meat and drinking beer and fuck the uptight cuntless assholes who want to kill all the fun in the world.


----------



## JBS (Dec 13, 2015)

It's not just in colleges.

Here's a grade school with a moron for a principal.  This is where some people would like to take our country, folks...

*New York Principal bans Thanksgiving, Christmas, Pledge of Allegiance, and Santa:*
School principal bans Santa, Thanksgiving and Pledge of Allegiance



> “We definitely can’t say Christmas, nothing with Christmas on it, nothing with Santa,” PTA President Mimi Ferrer said administrators told her.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Dec 13, 2015)

With these wanna be “social justice warriors” and their cultural Marxism ideologies, I would hope that this is just a phase...I mean throughout history the pendulum has always swung both ways, right? To any older generations of this forum, were there any ultra politically correct phases you remember? 70's perhaps? or is the current trend the worst of it? Because its frustratingly painful.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm curious if there's ever been a point in American history where there wasn't some type of advocacy for social change?  I always just assumed as much, with the common person simply finding it easier to find their ways to be offended nowadays. (Facebook, Twitter, etc.)


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 13, 2015)

CQB said:


> So here I am, having a Sunday roast, a Aussie tradition, listening to The Stones Street Fighting Man. Apt, no?



Nice..! I watched "blazing saddles" again yesterday.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 14, 2015)

CQB said:


> So here I am, having a Sunday roast, a Aussie tradition, listening to The Stones Street Fighting Man. Apt, no?



WHAT???  You should be rocking to Peter Garrett, Esq. and his band of Abo Rights Activists....Midnight Oil...  (actually the music isn't bad, and the message is fairly relevant, but I had to be doubly politically incorrect and attempt to piss you off, brother)


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 14, 2015)

Free speech dead in 15-20 years??  Try 5 minutes ago!! Not Work Safe - BREAKING: Mondays killed in apparent suicide bombing


----------



## Raptor (Dec 14, 2015)

I find that offensive to all Monday lovers, you should be reported for microaggression!


----------



## CQB (Dec 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> WHAT???  You should be rocking to Peter Garrett, Esq. and his band of Abo Rights Activists....Midnight Oil...  (actually the music isn't bad, and the message is fairly relevant, but I had to be doubly politically incorrect and attempt to piss you off, brother)


He tried to close our range, therefore he can be fucked! 
I must be one of only a handful of drunken punters who've heard the Oils play Highway to Hell. (Plantation Hotel, Coffs Harbour).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 17, 2015)

Raptor said:


> I find that offensive to all Monday lovers, you should be reported for microaggression!



I'll see your microaggression and raise you a class of instruction on macroagression with a claw hammer and jumper cables.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Our country is being balkanized right before our eyes.



Well said, sir.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 17, 2017)

A new addition to this old thread...

Snowflake Watch: Safe words for safe spaces

The U of A handbook also includes a new acronym for me:  LGBTQIA+

I guess plain old LGBT is out.  I have no idea what the additional letters could possibly even mean.

All this talk of microaggression is driving me toward some good old fashion macroaggression.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> The U of A handbook also includes a new acronym for me:  LGBTQIA+



I think that's either a computer certification administered by CompTIA or an encoded message using a one-time pad.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 18, 2017)

LGBT you say.....:-"

 

LIBERTY GUNS BEER TRUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 18, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> A new addition to this old thread...
> 
> Snowflake Watch: Safe words for safe spaces
> 
> All this talk of microaggression is driving me toward some good old fashion macroaggression.


I don't really see the problem with this.  The guide is, according to the article, telling students to let other students know if something bothers them, and to encourage the other student to apologize if an apology is warranted.  Isn't that the genesis of a productive discourse?  Talking things out?

Would you rather that the offended party run away to post about it on their Tumblr?


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 18, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> I don't really see the problem with this.  The guide is, according to the article, telling students to let other students know if something bothers them, and to encourage the other student to apologize if an apology is warranted.  Isn't that the genesis of a productive discourse?  Talking things out?
> 
> Would you rather that the offended party run away to post about it on their Tumblr?



I would wager the majority of people don't encounter "microaggressions" on this forum. Many also don't like SJW terms (which I understand). Instead, I'm like hey don't say "wow lefty375 you are black but talk so white, your parents raised you well" because there are blacks who speak very well and are intelligent. I am telling someone to stop a "microaggression," but without being a whiner about it. It also helps that people in college think I can shoot lasers out my eyes because I wore a scroll at one point, so it never happens.

Once you put "microaggressions" in a context like that, most people start to understand. The SJW's take it too far sometimes and claim everything is a microaggression, so conservatives have run with it as something that doesn't matter.


----------

